# Was bedeutet TDP bei CPU Kühlern?



## serienonkel (15. Juni 2013)

*Was bedeutet TDP bei CPU Kühlern?*

Hallo Leute ich habe einen CPU Kühler von meiner Freundin geschenkt bekommen aber weiß nichts mit der Angabe 220Watt TDP anzufangen.

Handeln tut es sich um den Dark Rock Pro 2 von Be Quiet.
be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC

Ich habe im mom nur einen AMD Standard Kühler verbaut und möchte wohl gerne den neuen Kühler auf meine CPU (AMD Phenom II X 4 965 BE) setzen.

Habe ein 500 Watt Netzteil von Be Quiet und weiß nicht ob das reicht.

System:
Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-970A UD3
CPU :AMD Phenom II X 4 965 BE
SSD & HDD : 1x SSD 64 GB und 4x HDD a 1TB
Optische Laufwerke : LG BluRay Brenner
Grafikkarte : AMD Sapphire 7870 2GB DDR5 OC
Netzteil : Straight Power E9 | 500W 
OS : Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit


----------



## Enisra (15. Juni 2013)

Thermal Design Power – Wikipedia
*hust*


----------



## serienonkel (15. Juni 2013)

Das hatte ich auch schon gelesen aber macht mich nicht schlauer. 220 Watt TDP = Auch 220 Watt verbrauch? Das wäre etwas krass denn dann verbraucht der Kühler ja mehr als die CPU selbst.

Kann es mir einer so erklären das ich es verstehe? Brauche ich ein neues Netzteil oder nicht?


----------



## Enisra (15. Juni 2013)

das ist die Maximale Wärme die ein Chip generiert und die ein Kühler abführen muss
Das wäre auch nicht _wirklich _Logisch wenn man durch eine bessere Kühlung aufeinmal ein stärkeres NT bräuchte, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2013)

Die TDP gibt bei Chips an, wie viel Wärme in Watt "umgerechnet" sie abgeben KÖNNTEN - nicht "typischerweise" können, sondern wirklich nur im Extremfall könn*T*en. Die Werte sind oft auch etwas zu hoch gegriffen, denn: die TPD ist wichtig, um zu wissen, wie viel Wärme im schlimmsten Fall abgeführt werden muss. Das ist vor allem bei Workstations im Profisektor enorm wichtig, weil man da oft Geräte unbeaufsichtigt arbeiten lässt, da muss die Kühlung 100% sicher gewährleistet sein.

Die TPD entspricht daher auch nicht einfach dem Stromverbrauch der CPU, sondern sind ein Wert für die Abwärme idR für eine bestimmte CPU- oder Chip-Familie. Daher haben viele CPUs der gleichen Familie (zb die Standard Ivy Bridge-i5-CPUs) die gleiche TDP, obwohl logischerweise ein Modell mit mehr Takt an sich auch mehr verbraucht. Das zeigt, dass die TDP idR nur ein theoretischer Wert ist, und der ist auch "vorsichtshalber hoch angesetzt.


Wenn nun ein Kühler eine TDP-Angabe von zB 200 Watt hat, dann heißt dass, dass der einen Chip gut genug kühlen kann, der nicht mehr als 200 Watt TDP hat. Er kann sozusagen bis zu 200 Watt Wärme ableiten. Und idR heißt das auch, dass er - wenn zB nur 80W "Wärme" anfallen, diese viel schneller und somit auch leiser ableiten kann als ein Kühler, der maximal grad mal so für eine TDP von 80W reicht - letzterer wäre bei einer anfallen Wärme von 80W quasi ständig an seiner Leistungsgrenze.

Der Kühler selbst verbraucht aber eh nichts, nur der Lüfter, der da noch draufsitzt, braucht ja Strom. Und da sind in der Regel nur Werte zwischen 2 und 5 Watt zu erwarten zB 120mm-Lüfter mit 1500 U/min


----------



## serienonkel (15. Juni 2013)

Leute ich danke euch für die Antworten glaube ich habe es jetzt verstanden. Also kein neues Netzteil (puh zum Glück). Ihr seid Klasse. DANKE an Herbboy & Enisra für die schnellen Antworten.


----------

